# What's Your Favourite Pokemon Song?



## David12 (Apr 12, 2011)

My Favourite Pokemon song is Two Perfect Girls by brock.I like this 'cause it's funny, and cute


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What's You're Favourite Pokemon Song?*

If theme songs count then either pokemon rise of darkrai or arceus jewel of life opening theme


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What's You're Favourite Pokemon Song?*

The first season's opening theme was most certainly an absolute masterpiece in musical essence and timbre on many levels to both my younger and current self. Quite especially in the operatic vocalisations of various foreign versions.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What's You're Favourite Pokemon Song?*

Polkamon. I mean, what could possibly be better than a Weird Al song about Pokemon?


----------



## Cockatoo777 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: What's You're Favourite Pokemon Song?*

THE POWER OF ONE - Both the vocal version by Donna Summers and the orchestral version.
Really epic stuff, hear it to believe :)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: What's You're Favourite Pokemon Song?*

You and Me and Pokémon

OR OR OR

I'm Getting Santa a Pikachu for Christmas


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: What's You're Favourite Pokemon Song?*

Team Rocket's Rockin. It's hilarious and awesome. And fairly catchy. It really does really emphasize the question why that Pikachu is so important though. And Giovanni sounds like the devil.

I also like pretty much all of the background music from the original games (routes, battles, buildings, the rival etc.)


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

_~FIVE GOLDEEEEEEEEEENS~_


----------

